# How do you store your lights?



## Dr Forinor (Feb 5, 2017)

Where do you keep them all?

I'm struggling to keep them in one place, in an organised fashion. 

This is what I am currently using, but it's not the best the solution, because it's not all that high quality.

Ideally I want something like Maxpedition hook & Loop Ammo thingy-ma-bobbers, but they don't offer something similar for lights. Help please? And how do you keep all your batteries together?


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2017)

Lots of folks use Pelican cases. 

I use leftover Amazon boxes, bubble wrap sacks and a sharpie to label the boxes. 
Those Amazon boxes are generally the same size whether you order a battery charger or several flashlights. So storing them is easy.

For transporting lights when travelling I place them in labeled bubble wrap sacks in a 15" laptop bag. Extra stuff like chargers, batteries etc get tucked into the accessory areas.


----------



## AVService (Feb 5, 2017)

In the Flashlight drawer of course,where else would I keep them?





If I store them away somewhere I won't use them and I buy them to use them.

I also have them scattered all throughout all vehicles,campers and bags that I carry all the time and I can tend to lose track and have to re-find them a lot,hazard of the Hobby I suppose!

I also have kept them in Pelican style cases but it seems sort of silly,they are not fragile at all and take up a lot more space if foam seperated.
The most practical for travel and access fo rme is larger tackle boxes with pull out drawers but these are still sort of a waste of space to me.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2017)

^^ Agreed.
When I first set out to actually collect them it seemed like display was an all important feature. But it didn't take long to figure out that could quickly become a hassle. 
If I had the wear-with-all to stop at a dozen it would've been ok. But as I type this, like AV said they are scattered about in various locations to ensure there is at least a couple of backups in case the few I have on my person konk out.


----------



## Bdm82 (Feb 5, 2017)

Several scattered. I have off brand pelican cases for transport. But most live in the flashlight drawers!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 5, 2017)

My issue is I don't have a spare drawer to keep my flashlights in. 

Might consider looking at a pelican case and remove the foam, and make that my portable miniature "flashlight drawer".


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 5, 2017)

The lights(and headlamps, batteries and other accessories) I have practical use of are in my security cabinet. The collectors are on shelves in the kitchen and living room. And of course a few lights are always in the jacket pocket.


----------



## smokinbasser (Feb 5, 2017)

I keep a flashlight in every habitat-ed room in my house, and each hall . I have not had a single outage since moving to TX. In Ohio it seemed like outages were dang near a daily ,,,,,, ok weekly thing


----------



## bla2000 (Feb 6, 2017)

Plano 2-3620.

Fits multiple flashlights and batteries as it has adjustable compartments. Surefire C2 or Blf SS X6 and anything smller will fit. The latch seems strong. 

These are only $6 at Walmart in Canada. This is the one.

Mine was "made in the usa" but I bought it about 7 years ago so I don't know if they still are.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 6, 2017)

bla2000 said:


> Plano 2-3620.
> 
> Fits multiple flashlights and batteries as it has adjustable compartments. Surefire C2 or Blf SS X6 and anything smller will fit. The latch seems strong.
> 
> ...



That looks useful, thank you.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 6, 2017)

LOVE the photos, everyone!!

My lights are scattered throughout the house, but they 'belong' in a bookcase that I'm trying to use as a combination display, storage and sorting device. I'm not sure it's working, though...


----------



## liteboy (Feb 6, 2017)

Swedpat said:


> The lights(and headlamps, batteries and other accessories) I have practical use of are in my security cabinet. The collectors are on shelves in the kitchen and living room. And of course a few lights are always in the jacket pocket.



Wow, super neat! Love it.


----------



## MX421 (Feb 6, 2017)

Have mine scattered around for the most part for near where they are expected to be used. However, i have some of them on a shelf that i rotate out in my EDC. My drop-ins i store in a sectioned box similar to the Plano clear case above.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 6, 2017)

I keep mine in pelican cases, sock drawers and always have a few on the bed stand.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 6, 2017)

Just kidding. I can't do the store-em thing. 


Present and accounted 4. Sorry for the subpar cellphone pictures.  

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 6, 2017)

By the way, for you guys wanting to know how I was able to lay claim to even a modest amount of living room cabinetry, I used the inch by inch procurement method. The key to success is patience and integrating your soldiers with the local inhabitants. 

At first I just chose a convenient place to leave my EDC when not being carried. It came and went every day, so The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner didn't think it was actually taking up residence. After all,it was absent more than it was present. Pretty smart, right? 

However, I think the cat was on to me. 






Then a few more, and a few more, all the time being sure not to move the indigenous residents. Sorry I don't have more early settler pictures. 

Then, before she knew what had happened, and definitely too late to do anything about it. 











As seen in my previous post, six short months later, imminent domain. :wave: See ya. 

And that Boys, is how it's done. 

~ Chance


----------



## Grijon (Feb 7, 2017)

Chance, your post
is true excellence.
My hat's off to you, sir!


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 7, 2017)

Chance, I am taking notes from you :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2017)

I think it kinda comes down to volume and style of items. If the accumulation is not more than say 6-12 general purpose users then a nice padded case with slide in points is great for transporting and imaginitive displays throughout living space is pretty fun.

But in the case of say... member magellan something of a museum display is in order. One just has to figure their style and merge it with the volume of the collection, whether it be watches, knives, old Hot Wheels cars, flashlights or a combination.

To me the word 'store' implies ones to be set aside for part of ones estate or just stashed in case of need someday. But if one travels often and likes to carry a supply of items then the word 'store' takes on a whole new definition.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 7, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> To me the word 'store' implies ones to be set aside for part of ones estate or just stashed in case of need someday. But if one travels often and likes to carry a supply of items then the word 'store' takes on a whole new definition.



Apologies, in my case when I asked in OP, I meant the latter (almost).

I go for weekly evening camp fires, where we sometimes hike a small bit. And during these weekly excursions, I like to take a bunch of lights with me to try them all out, since the excursions usually happen in different settings almost every week.

So ideally I want to be able to store them at home when not in use, but when I'm going out I just want to grab a whole bunch and leave.

I've ordered a Maxpedition Beefy Organiser, which will allow me to store 7 lights in there at any given time (and also possibly some batteries). Will see how I get on with it.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Feb 7, 2017)

Mostly keep em in drawers, non aluminum (copper, titanium. . .) in one, AAA and smaller in a second and the EDC CR123-18650 in a third. The ones I'm not sure if I'll keep stay in boxes in case I want to sell them. Big ones (throwers, 2+ cells, 26650) are on a shelf. 

I plan on lining the drawers with pick&pluck to keep it pretty. I really wish I have shelf space like Chauncey and others.


----------



## AVService (Feb 7, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Apologies, in my case when I asked in OP, I meant the latter (almost).
> 
> I go for weekly evening camp fires, where we sometimes hike a small bit. And during these weekly excursions, I like to take a bunch of lights with me to try them all out, since the excursions usually happen in different settings almost every week.
> 
> ...


Well since this is a little more specific now I wold look at pistol pouches with space for many Magazines too!
Pistol Mags and Lights are often about the same size or stature and are easily stored in an organized way in the same carriers.
I store knives like this too.

I also like the LAPG small bugout bags as they are inexpensive but have a lot of pockets for easy access of the lights that I might want to cram in there!
Also a lot of extra space for batteries,accessories and snacks,clothes or whatever else would be handy at a Campfire.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Apologies, in my case when I asked in OP, I meant the latter (almost).
> 
> I go for weekly evening camp fires, where we sometimes hike a small bit. And during these weekly excursions, I like to take a bunch of lights with me to try them all out, since the excursions usually happen in different settings almost every week.
> 
> ...



Good choice. Good thread too. 

When I saw the example of what you had in mind I figured you meant storage for mobile use. But as a 'hoarder' my default thought was maximum packaging with minimal space required. lol

After carrying about 15 differing outputs for vacation last summer that bag you cite is on my list. I vacationed to a place time forgot so I carried various lights from various eras and entered mentally into a period of the particular light I was using each time. Wrapping them in newspaper and stashing them into a typical plastic grocery bag was far from ideal. So I tried a laptop bag. It was ok but I could hear them 'clanking' together on a back road. Your idea is ideal for that situation.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 7, 2017)

Grijon said:


> Chance, your post
> is true excellence.
> My hat's off to you, sir!





Dr Forinor said:


> Chance, I am taking notes from you :twothumbs



Thanks Guys. If it amused, its purpose was achieved.  

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner couldn't help but smile while she read it. So, no  for me.

~ Chance


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2017)

Great stuff guys, CG love it :bow:

Me , at home generally the majority are in draws.............4 of them in total. Large draw for larger lights, smaller ones for.............smaller lights I tend to grab a few for use at a time and rotate them, always a few on the coffee table.




as with my EDC's. Work lights are stored in my tool box/s .......




Always have at least 3 at bed side, at least 2 or 3 downstairs in front room, usually 3 or 4 scattered about............

Couple in garage as back up for Madison


----------



## OUTDOOR (Feb 7, 2017)

Almost all of my lights are in their original packaging and all of the packages are in a moving box in the middle of the room. Sadly I never use any of my lights with the exception of a Convoy S2+ triple.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 7, 2017)

OUTDOOR said:


> Almost all of my lights are in their original packaging and all of the packages are in a moving box in the middle of the room. *Sadly I never use any of my lights with the exception of a Convoy S2+ triple.*


*

*Is that because the Convoy S2 is your favorite? :thinking: 

~ CG


----------



## aginthelaw (Feb 7, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> By the way, for you guys wanting to know how I was able to lay claim to even a modest amount of living room cabinetry, I used the inch by inch procurement method. The key to success is patience and integrating your soldiers with the local inhabitants.
> 
> At first I just chose a convenient place to leave my EDC when not being carried. It came and went every day, so The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner didn't think it was actually taking up residence. After all,it was absent more than it was present. Pretty smart, right?
> 
> ...



If my wife would only get rid of her statues I could have those shelves


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 7, 2017)

Those BadBoys look like they should be on a shelf in Darth Vader's office onboard the Death Star. Very imposing group of soldiers you have there. Love that picture. 

~ Chance 

On second thought, perhaps here.


----------



## Bkoyle (Feb 7, 2017)

Chance,

I tried the slow takeover method, but in my case it was in her china cabinet. It has worked so far, but she mentioned something about my stuff in her china hutch last week! I may have to rethink my strategy. 

Bkoyle


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 7, 2017)

AVService said:


> Well since this is a little more specific now I wold look at pistol pouches with space for many Magazines too!
> Pistol Mags and Lights are often about the same size or stature and are easily stored in an organized way in the same carriers.
> I store knives like this too.
> 
> ...



I have a small collection of knives too. Any links to any of your storage solutions, please?



bykfixer said:


> Good choice. Good thread too.
> 
> When I saw the example of what you had in mind I figured you meant storage for mobile use. But as a 'hoarder' my default thought was maximum packaging with minimal space required. lol
> 
> After carrying about 15 differing outputs for vacation last summer that bag you cite is on my list. I vacationed to a place time forgot so I carried various lights from various eras and entered mentally into a period of the particular light I was using each time. Wrapping them in newspaper and stashing them into a typical plastic grocery bag was far from ideal. So I tried a laptop bag. It was ok but I could hear them 'clanking' together on a back road. Your idea is ideal for that situation.



I have about 50ish lights in total (so far - but my serious collecting just started less than a couple of months ago, and I have at least half a dozen coming through from various places). But out of those 50, I would say just over a dozen perhaps are the ones that are in constant rotation. Most others are scattered around in drawers as obsolete, or around the car in different pockets.

So I guess I kind of left that initial post a little open, to get ideas for both. But my priority at this stage is a solution to have them in one place, ready to take out and have them all in the one place - not clanking together haha.

I think the Maxpedition Beefy is a winner, from the specsheet anyway.


*ven: *Dude, that's just crazy  :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 7, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> ..... Any links to any of your storage solutions, please?
> 
> my priority at this stage is a solution to have them in one place, ready tot ake out and have them all together - not clanking together haha.



Member DaFABRICATA is ready to roll clank-free. #36 

~ Chance


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 7, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Member DaFABRICATA is ready to roll clank-free. #36
> 
> ~ Chance



Some of those cases look like they could transport dead bodies... :thinking:


----------



## AVService (Feb 7, 2017)

Beefy or Fatty,I'm not sure but you get the idea






Condor,great organization and cheaper than the others too






Same Bag





Pistol Pouch with Mag Slots also has pockets under the Mags on each side and 2 nice pockets and Molle outside











You can google for links as easily as I can and the possible choices are really endless.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 7, 2017)

*AVService*: I just wanted to check you were talking about what I thought you were talking about. That looks ideal for me, a few of those will keep me right. Any brand you have experience with that you advise staying away from, due to lacking quality? Or are they all decent enough? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## AVService (Feb 7, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> *AVService*: I just wanted to check you were talking about what I thought you were talking about. That looks ideal for me, a few of those will keep me right. Any brand you have experience with that you advise staying away from, due to lacking quality? Or are they all decent enough? Thanks for the pics.




I have been happy with all of them so far.
I have Maxped.Vanquest,Condor,Various Gun Purposed stuff and in general they each seem to do the job.
The Condor are the most economical I think and maybe not as nice in some small ways but they are all more alike than different I think as long as you pick a name brand version if you can not touch it yourself before buying.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2017)

Regardless of price the Condor looks the most useful for carrying lights. 
As soon I hit replay I'm headed to Cabelas...


----------



## AVService (Feb 7, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Regardless of price the Condor looks the most useful for carrying lights.
> As soon I hit replay I'm headed to Cabelas...



They have those on sale a lot and in black and coyote also ,its a really handy bag and tough too


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 7, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Some of those cases look like they could transport dead bodies... :thinking:


 
Well, the bodies don't have to be dead.  

~ Chance


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 8, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well, the bodies don't have to be dead.
> 
> ~ Chance




:laughing:


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 8, 2017)

Right now my light collection isn't that large (all of the ones I own are in my signature) so most of them are either in my edc bag, truck, or in a few palces in the house. Eventually though as my light collection grows I would like to have one dedicated grab and go bag just for lights and light accessories. I have looked at several options and think I have settled on this bag. I have one of their wrench roll up organizers and really like it and intend to get a few of these pocket roll ups for my sockets and one for my lights. I want to keep a few edc sized lights, a larger general purpose light, a thrower and then batteries and a charger in it.


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Feb 8, 2017)

i store all of mine in a three drawer file cabinet.


----------



## MrWonderful (Feb 8, 2017)

Right now on my dresser, but ive been looking into pelican cases, and I like the idea of a maxpedition soft case.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 9, 2017)

MrWonderful. Ha! What a great username! :twothumbs Welcome to CPF. :wave: 

~ Chance


----------



## Octavian (Feb 9, 2017)

I didn't expect that after some years the storage to be a problem, I told myself "this is the last one" each time when I buy a new light...
The flashlights are in the living room on the furniture like on the post 15 from colleague _Chauncey Gardiner_ 

I have two big carton boxes were I keep the package from flashlights, another two plastic boxes were I keep the chargers, adapters, holsters, rubber rings , etc, and another box were I keep the batteries.
Also some of the flashlights packages are still at my working office...
Is harder and harder to have a special place in the house for my flashlights, I can not store them to far from me because each week I need one or two or three flashlights from collection, also charger, batteries etc...
Every week same discussion with my wife, but I got used to it...she's not. 

I like the idea with tool roll punch, could be next step also for me


----------



## xdayv (Feb 9, 2017)

as a general rule, i don't put all eggs in one basket... :naughty:


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 9, 2017)

So I ordered the Maxpedition Beefy, and it's about right for my needs. Just a quick rough and ready pictures, I still have some lights to arrive so this arrangement will change.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 9, 2017)

Octavian said:


> I didn't expect that after some years the storage to be a problem, I told myself "this is the last one" each time when I buy a new light...
> The flashlights are in the living room on the furniture like on the post 15 from colleague _Chauncey Gardiner_
> 
> I have two big carton boxes were I keep the package from flashlights, another two plastic boxes were I keep the chargers, adapters, holsters, rubber rings , etc, and another box were I keep the batteries.
> ...



The secret is to have *at least one* flashlight every 3rd pace apart everywhere in your house. Then when the eventual lights out thing occurs and your wife remembers there's a flashlight within arms reach... you're golden.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 9, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> The secret is to have *at least one* flashlight every 3rd pace apart everywhere in your house. Then when the eventual lights out thing occurs and your wife remembers there's a flashlight within arms reach... you're golden.



Place/hang/affix at least one to each wall in each room by the sounds of what you're saying


----------



## Nicrod (Feb 9, 2017)

EDC Mat


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 9, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> Place/hang/affix at least one to each wall in each room by the sounds of what you're saying



Yup

Your imagination can come up with all kinds of ideas where windows and furniture are near. 
Hallways are where it gets tricky and some rogue nail poking out to hang some flashlight would be kinda ugly. 
I hung a Mag Solitaire under my climate control thermostat and a second one in an unobtrusive manner in between photos of the kids in my hallway.
Got the ideas from the wife... which as you know "makes them good ideas" lol.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 9, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Got the ideas from the wife... which as you know "makes them good ideas" lol.



Ain't that just the truth 

I'm gonna have to start placing certain ones here and there. My problem is my youngest one (will be 2 at the end of this month) is a little rascal and I can't trust her not to ruin them.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Feb 9, 2017)

Nicrod said:


> EDC Mat



Is that mat on your desk and you just choose a light for the day?


----------



## Nicrod (Feb 9, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> Is that mat on your desk and you just choose a light for the day?




Yea, on my coffee table rather. And then i have a nice shelf in my bedroom, where the rest of the collection hangs out.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 9, 2017)

That's a very nice structured layout.



Nicrod said:


> EDC Mat


----------



## ven (Feb 9, 2017)

Love it Nick...................if carlsberg made mat's


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 14, 2017)

liteboy said:


> Wow, super neat! Love it.



Thanks! 




AVService said:


> Beefy or Fatty,I'm not sure but you get the idea



Thanks for the tip, I ordered one and it works great!

It's pretty thick:





But there is a reason: it contains 4 flashlights, 2 headlamps and 9AA, 4 18650s and 4CR123 spare cells:






It will be a good companion for travelling instead of filling my jacket pockets and bags with lights and batteries.
By the way: this is my 3000th post at this great forum!


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2017)

Cool gear idea's guys, congrats pat:goodjob:


----------



## AVService (Feb 14, 2017)

Glad I could help!

The challenge now is stopping at just one!


----------



## ScottFree (Feb 14, 2017)

AVService said:


> In the Flashlight drawer of course,where else would I keep them?
> 
> If I store them away somewhere I won't use them and I buy them to use them.
> 
> ...



From that photo I have a long way to go. And it also does trouble me that to my mind it does not seem to be an excessive amount of lights to have.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 16, 2017)

ven said:


> Cool gear idea's guys, congrats pat:goodjob:



Thanks!




AVService said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> The challenge now is stopping at just one!



You may be right! The Condor bag is also interesting, I don't know where to get it at this moment, though.


----------



## Noctiluco (Feb 16, 2017)

All together so they do not get cold!:


----------



## novice (Feb 16, 2017)

I store mine on shelves and in drawers, although I have been hankering for some method of carrying an assortment of them without getting them banged up. Some of the lights I have are one- or two-cell SF E-series, and I will probably try either a Maxpedition or Condor, although I wish they all had carrying handles for those of us 'low-speed, high-drag' types who don't own anything with molle webbing. I am thinking about trying to sew together some form of slightly-padded protective denim/light canvas tool roll for 2/3-cell C/P/G/Z & possibly longer Malkoff lights, and battery containers. If I ever come up with a workable prototype for myself, then I would want something else scaled up for modified [email protected] Trying to take more than one [email protected] anywhere is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## Newlumen (Feb 16, 2017)

This is how I stored. The lenses are facing down by the kitchen counter. It's make great display too. I can easily pick the lights for next task..



image upload no limit


----------



## MrWonderful (Feb 17, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> MrWonderful. Ha! What a great username! :twothumbs Welcome to CPF. :wave:
> 
> ~ Chance




Thank you  I had thought I made an account here a five or so years ago when I got my first few "real" lights and was doing research but I guess I didn't!

Anyways I got back into torches a bit and decided to make an account and here I am! Bought an 1150 pelican case just because of this thread.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 17, 2017)

Newlumen, please resize your image to 80x80 max.

Bill


----------



## ven (Feb 17, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Newlumen, please resize your image to 80x80 max.
> 
> Bill




I think if there was a mrs newlumen, he may have been resized(smaller) for the kitchen counter being took up with v54 lights


----------



## Newlumen (Feb 17, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Newlumen, please resize your image to 80x80 max.
> 
> Bill



Ok boss. I will try.


----------



## Newlumen (Feb 17, 2017)

So i have been posting pictures the same way for one year.. sorry. I am not coming to this subforum ( how do you store your lights? ) .. bye.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 17, 2017)

Newlumen said:


> So i have been posting pictures the same way for one year.. sorry. I am not coming to this subforum ( how do you store your lights? ) .. bye.


80×80. Is there such a thing?
Please advise.



image url upload


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 17, 2017)

Here ya go, sport. ... and by Sport, I'm mean NL.

~ CG


----------



## Newlumen (Feb 17, 2017)

Well i got the point.. people who are viewing from the desktop couldnt see the whole picture.. there is no way i am resizing 80x80 max... the photo app doesnt have that kind of option. ( please see og's picture ). The best i can do is 640x480 , 320x240 or 1024x768.


----------



## wimmer21 (Feb 18, 2017)

I keep my lights where I can see them at all times. I even bought one of those doggy cameras so when I'm at work I can still check on my lights!








​ 


























Hehe just playin'. Here ya go!


----------



## Newlumen (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice picture w21. Is that a 80x80 ?? Lol.. well atleast bill can see what 80x80 max look like...


----------



## flashlight chronic (Feb 18, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> I keep my lights where I can see them at all times. I even bought one of those doggy cameras so when I'm at work I can still check on my lights!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrWonderful (Feb 18, 2017)

wrong thread! And my pics arent working. Ill try again in the correct location.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Feb 18, 2017)

MrWonderful said:


> New member here, been collecting flashlights for about 5 years on and off. Here is a pic of some of my edc lights.




The pictures are not showing?


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 18, 2017)

Dr Forinor said:


> The pictures are not showing?


+1 and welcome to CPF


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 18, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> I keep my lights where I can see them at all times. I even bought one of those doggy cameras so when I'm at work I can still check on my lights!​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​I say old chap, what a wonderfully diverse collection! I see the BOSS is front n center.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 18, 2017)

I thought it was 800x800 max and 80x80 for avatars. 
Hmmmm.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 18, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I thought it was 800x800 max and 80x80 for avatars.
> Hmmmm.


+1 that's what I thought.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 18, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I thought it was 800x800 max and 80x80 for avatars.
> Hmmmm.


 


Offgridled said:


> +1 that's what I thought.


 

 

 Posting comments on moderation is ill-advised.  Better left to PM's. I've got the marks to prove it. :whoopin:

~ CG


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 18, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Posting comments on moderation is ill-advised.  Better left to PM's. I've got the marks to prove it. :whoopin:
> 
> ~ CG



More like asking a question based on what I've read. Appriciate the concern. I never mean harm to anyone. Just hear to learn)
Thx Chance !!


----------



## Newlumen (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't care.. most people have no problem viewing my photos. I am not resizing to 80x80. If anyone have a problem viewing my photo, they can pm me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 18, 2017)

Guys, 

80x80 was a typo. 

~ CG


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 19, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Guys,
> 
> 80x80 was a typo.
> 
> ~ CG



Yes. a typo. Sorry. See CPF Rules re images here. Scroll down to Images. 800x800 pixels is the rule here.


----------



## wimmer21 (Feb 19, 2017)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes. a typo. Sorry. See CPF Rules re images here. Scroll down to Images. 800x800 pixels is the rule here.



As I suspected. I will inform Newlumen so that he won't be afraid to post pics!


----------



## wimmer21 (Feb 19, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [/CENTER]
> I say old chap, what a wonderfully diverse collection! I see the BOSS is front n center.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yes I want a little of everything... sometimes a lot of everything... which might be why I can't button my trousers  Thanks Chance!


----------



## kevinwang (Feb 25, 2017)

Need to use the bubble in a closed box, is better,


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 25, 2017)

Three strikes n yur out! 

~ CG


----------

